# Fast Banner Disappear on Roamio?



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Transitioning from a series3 and trying to figure out how to get the same 30 sec skip with fast banner disappear. I see in the settings where I can change the forward button behavior, but making it skip also seems to lock in the behavior of the backup button in a way I'm not liking. The 30 sec rapid forward is pretty irritating.

And I can't seem to get the S-Play-S-Pause-S to remove the banner quickly when I have skip active.

Ami I missing something, or is is just not possible to get back to what I've grown accustomed to?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Both codes still work. Quick hide banner code can only be aplied while watching a showcase video and will need to be reset after every system reboot. 30 sec skip instead of scan can be applied while viewing any recording and setting will stick after reboot


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks!

I would never have thought to use the code on a showcase video. I'm used to having to reapply the quick hide code after a reboot, so that's no big deal. And KMTTG makes sending the code error free.



leiff said:


> Both codes still work. Quick hide banner code can only be aplied while watching a showcase video and will need to be reset after every system reboot. 30 sec skip instead of scan can be applied while viewing any recording and setting will stick after reboot


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI, using the SPSPS macro in kmttg you don't have to be watching a showcase video for it to work. Playing back an existing recording is sufficient. The showcase video requirement is if you are entering it with the remote.
(Incidentally, since TiVo Minis don't have showcases, enabling SPSPS on a Mini is only possible using kmttg AFAIK).


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Odd, I couldn't get the code to work while watching a regular video using KMTTG last night. But I was doing several jobs on KMTTG at the same time, so it might have been a buffering issue.



moyekj said:


> FYI, using the SPSPS macro in kmttg you don't have to be watching a showcase video for it to work. Playing back an existing recording is sufficient. The showcase video requirement is if you are entering it with the remote.
> (Incidentally, since TiVo Minis don't have showcases, enabling SPSPS on a Mini is only possible using kmttg AFAIK).


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I've gotten it to work on an existing recording using the remote on my Premiere. You have to find a recording where pause-ads aren't active.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> You have to find a recording where pause-ads aren't active.


In my experience, it's just the opposite. Any time I've had to redo the SPSPS code, I had to use a recording that has a pause ad.
Of course now I just play a showcase video. Avoids having to search out a recording that has a pause ad.

I've never had a problem with the SPS30S code. That works with any recording, even live TV -- for me, at least.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

So how exactly do you get the banner to not show up or disappear quickly?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

JimPa said:


> So how exactly do you get the banner to not show up or disappear quickly?


While watching a showcase video press-
Select,play,select,pause, select
It often dowsnt work for me and i have to try a bunch of times for it work


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm a little confused by the codes. I would like to have the banner disappear quickly while watching any shows on my Roamio Plus, including "live" TV - not just showcase video. Tivo removed the menu setting for this, and I'd appreciate it if someone could provide me with the code to do this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

leiff said:


> While watching a showcase video press-
> Select,play,select,pause, select
> It often dowsnt work for me and i have to try a bunch of times for it work


I don't seem to have any Showcase videos. Under 
Showcases I have 3 static ads, one for a TV show and 2 for products.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

joelw said:


> I'm a little confused by the codes. I would like to have the banner disappear quickly while watching any shows on my Roamio Plus, including "live" TV - not just showcase video. Tivo removed the menu setting for this, and I'd appreciate it if someone could provide me with the code to do this. Thanks for your help.


I use kmttg to send the codes and it seems to work with while watching any recorded show (not live) (and not just showcases).

The code I use to manually enter is Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select while watching a recorded show. Kmttg has a drop down in its remote tab to send a series of the select codes and works better for me than fumbly thumbing it.

Good luck!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

joelw said:


> I'm a little confused by the codes. I would like to have the banner disappear quickly while watching any shows on my Roamio Plus, including "live" TV - not just showcase video. Tivo removed the menu setting for this, and I'd appreciate it if someone could provide me with the code to do this. Thanks for your help.


 That's channel banner you are talking about. The SPSPS backdoor being discussed here is for fast hiding of the play bar and pause ads. TiVo permanently removed the "clear banner quickly" menu item you are talking about and did not provide an alternative way to enable it AFAIK.


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

I find it very annoying that the banner remains on so long each time I change channels watching live TV. I wish there was something that would change this behavior, like the setting on my Premiere XL and prior versions. Tivo - are you listening? Please fix this for us.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

joelw said:


> I find it very annoying that the banner remains on so long each time I change channels watching live TV. I wish there was something that would change this behavior, like the setting on my Premiere XL and prior versions. Tivo - are you listening? Please fix this for us.


Yes, it's very irritating. But you can hit the left direction arrow to make it disappear instantly without waiting.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

joelw said:


> I find it very annoying that the banner remains on so long each time I change channels watching live TV. I wish there was something that would change this behavior, like the setting on my Premiere XL and prior versions. Tivo - are you listening? Please fix this for us.


 Note that series 4 units are getting the same 20.3.7 software update, so the setting is going away for those units as well.


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

dcpmark said:


> Yes, it's very irritating. But you can hit the left direction arrow to make it disappear instantly without waiting.


I know, but I flip through the channels constantly, and it's a pain to have to do that.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

dcpmark said:


> I don't seem to have any Showcase videos. Under
> Showcases I have 3 static ads, one for a TV show and 2 for products.


This is the case from time to time. Check back in a couple days, you should have a shocase video eventually. The problem is it often takes me 10 times or more to stick for some reason. I dont know what im doing wrong. Hitting keys to fast or slow and there's no audio cue when its done successfully.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

I just set up my Roamio Pro last night and SPSPS now works the same as it did with my S3s. There was an ad for Julie Chen something during the Olympics when I paused. I hit the down arrow to get rid of it, then did the SPSPS code and voila!


----------

